# Backyard Camping



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Every now and again we take the kids back yard camping. Its a lot of fun for them, we will usually just pitch a tent, but sometimes we will stay in the camper too.

The wife and kids usually get a bunch of glow sticks with connectors and make bracelets and necklaces etc...

We will cook out, use the outdoors and not go in the house, no phone, nothing. If you cant get away for a weekend camping trip, this is second best thing to us.

Yall ever do this, or are we just crazy :scratchhead:


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I actually did concider this but I have a pool and a hot tub so it makes it tough NOT to use the ammenaties ya know..

Practice what you preach and all that, kinda hard to tell the kid to read a book while your relaxing in the Hot Tub with a ****** :scratchhead:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I have never done the backyard camping. My Dad always had something away from the house planned. I think he did it on purpose. The relaxing came for him when he arrived somewhere else. Everybody is different. Because it sounds to me like the one you did was great. You keep that up and you won't need to go camping anywhere else.:sad:


----------



## bigbo4988 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, I see your point there L2L, that would be tough. Hard to rough it with a pool and a hot tub


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

Never have done this before, but have considered it. It is hard when you right beside the house. I would be saying, well I am going to run in there and get blah blah, I forgot it. Or, I am gonna take a hot shower, be right back. If you had some land where you could move away from the house, that may work I guess.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Well I have never had a pool before. We had a hot tub once in our house in Atlanta, GA. We stayed in that hot tub for sure. It was easy to use and right outside. It was very relaxing too. You stay in the water and soak up all the steam. It relaxes your muscles and gets warmth into your bones. You get out soaking wet , but refreshed.:thumbup1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey, if I had a pool and a hot tub, I would be tent camping on the pool patio  The only pools we have round here are when we get a lot of rain, then throw in a good sunny day, theres our hot tub. hehehe


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't wait to camp in our back yard this summer. It is actually gonna be like a mini research and development session.

I will test all the stuff I wanna use at the campsite in the backyard to work out the kinks before I am in the woods somewhere and realize I am crap outta luck!

I have to make do with a brass fire pit instead of a real campfire.... but... I guess if my backyard was as cool as the campsite, my kids would just wanna camp there!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Camping is best when it happens someplace else. A campground is much preferred by most people. I really enjoyed spending time in the woods, fishing, and cooking. The house has a connection to the chores around the house I need to do. I have to schedule relaxing time. Just kidding - no I'm not.:shocked:


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

My kids like to "camp out" in the backyard when their friends sleep over....
But it's not lke going to a campground....
Like another thread said, people that came are generaly more easy going and down to earth and I think a lot of the joy of camping is meeting like minded people


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

I've never backyard camped at our house....but I have at friends. I have a couple different friends that throw big parties every year and invite people to camp. We always go to those, I've camped in our tent there, my vehicles, and now our camper.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, sometimes that happens at friends parties  You kind of camp where you end up...I know how that goes.


----------

